# Vortex or Nikon



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Well I am considering buying a new set of binoculars and I have been looking at both Nikon and Vortex. I don't have a lot to spend so I have been looking at some of the lower end of each which sell in the $99.00 to $149.00 range. I am a big fan of compacts like the 8x28 or 10x28. The two I am currently looking at are the

Nikon trailblazer: http://www.rei.com/product/744598 which have a great FOV of 342ft @1000

Or the

Vortex Spitfires: http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/store ... 00_425-1-4

Which are only 8.5 power but do have a 32mm objective and a 394ft FOV @ 1000

Just curious if anybody has one or the other of these and what you think of them.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd strongly suggest if you possibly can, save a bit more and get into the Nikon Monarch series bino's. They are very good glass for the money and well worth it.


-DallanC


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

+1 on saving a little more money. Another $100 - $150 more will get you a lot better quality glass. Either way, I would say the vortex are the way to go. I have a pair of vortex fury 10x42 and absolutely love them. They are the best binos for the money IMO. I also have a vortex viper 6.5-20x50 scope on my .223 that I would put up against any leupold I've owned in the past. Not to mention their lifetime no questions asked warranty. Go Vortex!


----------

